#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Замечательный цикл док. фильмов "Виртуальное путешествие".

## Akaguma

Случайно нашел цикл док. фильмов "Виртуальное путешествие/Virtual trip".

1) Виртуальное путешествие: Прекрасная планета




2) Виртуальное путешествие: Гуйлинь




3) Виртуальное путешествие: Цзючжайгоу



4) Виртуальное путешествие: Сакура - Ностальгия



Вечерком посмотреть одно удовольствие, особенно если нет возможно посетить эти места реально.
Также имеются и другие фильмы этого цикла, всё легко находится на рутрекере.

----------

Kirill M (13.04.2011)

----------

